# dirt floor or plastic for housing?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

When the day finally arrives that I get to bring home my babies I will be using a dogloo/igloo for their housing until they are older.

I can either just set the top on the dirt ground or I can attach the plastic bottom to the top.

Cleaning would be much easier just setting the top on the ground, I can just lift it up, clean out and put it back. I will be using either wood shavings with straw on top or just straw for bedding.

My concern is that when it rains or snows that wetness could creep under the sides (I will have loose dirt around the edges so there isn't any airflow underneath if I have it set on dirt) and that will cause problems with the goats even though they will be on dry straw.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I've alway left the bottom on and put a good layer of straw on the bottom. I used a pitch fork to rake the straw out, but really I didn't need to clean it that much mine when out to go to the bathroom most of the time. Shelly


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The only way wetness would creep up is if it were sitting in a low place to begin with, just make sure you have a good layer of straw.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have a dirt floor on their pole barn style shed.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I used a plastic dog house the first couple of weeks when the kids arrived. Mine did "potty" inside though, and it got pretty icky pretty quick! If it's high enough without the base and you can keep it in a dryer spot I'd do that. But, if wet ground is a serious issue, use the base, you'll have to clean it out every day, though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had one of those outside with my goats, but I noticed that the plastic floor got so slick and they were sliding on the straw and I did have one get hurt, so I took it off the bottom and just put it straight on the dirt.


----------

